# HR2x and R22 0x03A8: Issues Only



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173490

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171265

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## mica (Jul 18, 2006)

Got the update last night at 2:24 AM and this morning I had no recorded programs, no SL's, no Fav Channels. Call me disappointed.


----------



## mjterrill (Aug 13, 2007)

Mica,

I have the same setup as you. HR-20 700 with an external 750GB HD. This update seems to have killed by external drive. Is this possible?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, power down both your set top box and your external drive .. wait about 60 second, power up the external drive .. wait about 60 seconds and then power up the set top box. Hopefully that will get you back to where you think you should be.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

One of the changes for 3A8 is this:

Playlist Sort Order: Alphabetical sorting of folders now chronological within folder 

If I set my sort order to A-Z the sorting within the folders is also A-Z. Am I missing something? Is there something I need to do to get chronological sorting within the folder? Both of my HR21-700s were upgraded to 3A8 early on 3/3.


----------



## DvrJo (Oct 5, 2009)

I got this update two nights ago. After getting it I get a warning that my DVR is too hot and will have to shutdown. Then it just perpetually reboots. DIRECTV wants to send me my 3rd HD DVR in 15 months. I currently have a HR21-200. When I force an "update" back to 395, everything works fine. This may be the problem that makes me an EX-Customer. Anyone have any ideas. Oh, the real beauty was that after forcing a "down grading" of software versions yesterday, it "upgraded" again last night. Is there ANY way to keep it from updating over night besides pulling the power cable?


----------



## trojanralphie (Feb 6, 2007)

Have a local digital OTA channel in Las Vegas that has 6 channels. 47-1 thru 47-5 worked fine until this update. Now the channel listing only recognizes 47-5 even though all five still show in the guide. I checked the signal and all five showed 89 percent plus on both tuners but when selecting 1 thru 4 the channel not available message appeared. I rebooted the DVR and now the guide only showed 47-4 but had 47-5 programming. I re-did the antennae initial setup and now the guide shows 47-4 with the right programming although the guide shows 47-5 programming. 47-6 has never appeared.
I contacted the engineer at channel 47 and they are having no problems but they have heard from several DTV customers with the same complaint. Finally, I hooked my outside antennae directly to the HDTV's digital tuner and all 6 worked fine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HR21-100/AM21

A recording was in the soft pad at the end of the show. I wanted to change channels, entered the new channel and the box was changed channels like it was on slow motion. The channel banner for the new channel came up and it sat there for a good 8 to 10 seconds before actually changing to the new channel.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

All channels in Live TV show a solid red progress bar extending the full length of the current show, just as you always see in a recorded show.

Everything else is normal. The time pointer, the three h:mm(a/p) displays, the show title, the trick-play icon and the huge DirecTV logo are all there; but you can't tell whether the current live show is being recorded or not, because *the progress bar is totally red!*

A Menu Reset fixed the problem.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

As far as speed and responsiveness go, this release is a step backwards for me. Much more frequently than in recent months, I've found myself pressing a button a second time (after waiting 2 or 3 seconds) only to find the command being acted on twice. My HR21 is about as sluggish now as it was about 6 months ago. BTW, I've had my HR21 disconnected from the Internet for a few months, and I've been using 0x03a8 since Feb 21.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Issue:* Beginning of OTA recordings being cutoff

*Receiver:* HR21-100 with AM21 and 1TB eSata, report 20100306-2EE9

On Wednesday March 3rd, the following shows were recorded:

Gary Unmarried 8:30-9:00 on OTA channel 12-1
Modern Family 9:00-9:30 on OTA channel 34-1
Law & Order: SVU 9:00-11:00 on OTA channel 34-2

The order they are listed above is also the order they are in in the series manager.

Nothing else was recording during the 8-9 hour, so only one OTA tuner (let's call it tuner #1) was in use (to record Gary Unmarried), and we were watching other recorded shows, so the box was free to change the channel on the free tuner (let's call it tuner #2). At 9:00, the free OTA tuner (tuner #2) began to record Modern Family on time as expected.

BUT, tuner #1 did not start recording Law & Order until 9:01, presumably due to the soft padding being recorded at the end of Gary Unmarried, or due to the slowness of the HR21 to change channels, or both.

This happens to me a lot where I'll miss the beginning of a show because of shows being recorded in the previous hour - not just on this software release, but on previous ones too.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Issue:* TV Apps stopped working

*Receiver:* HR21-100 with AM21 and 1TB eSata

*Report:* 20100308-2B39

TV Apps had been working great for a long time (and I've had this software release since the 1st night it was available), including this morning, but then this afternoon when I tried to bring them up, all I got was the blue bar stating "TV Apps loading... this may take a minute." But they never loaded. I verified my network was working by bringing up the Apps on my HR21-200 with no problems. A menu restart of the HR21-100 fixed the problem and now they are working again.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

I watched Grey's Anatomy last night using MRV. It was recorded on one HR20-700 and I was watching it on my other HR20-700. I had picture freezes and audio issues every few minutes. This was recorded OTA (not D* feed). During the freezes I could hear what sounded like hard drive thrashing. This DVR was replaced about 3 weeks ago by D* as their fix attempt for audio dropouts. 

While I had audio issues (using and not using MRV) prior to 0x03A8, they weren't this bad. Anyone else having these issues?

I watched Chuck later in the evening that had been recorded on the local DVR with maybe 2 small audio issues.


----------



## Huskerville (Oct 2, 2009)

hdtvluvr said:


> I had picture freezes and audio issues every few minutes. This was recorded OTA (not D* feed). During the freezes I could hear what sounded like hard drive thrashing. This DVR was replaced about 3 weeks ago by D* as their fix attempt for audio dropouts.


I'm gonna need a replacement HR20-700 to replace my "thrasher" also. Same deal as you have...problems w/ OTA recordings mainly. I've been waiting to hear if people have been having the same problems w/ their replacements. Sounds like the replacement you got still has the same issue many people are reporting from 5-6 months ago. This sounds unacceptable to me.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Just checked again and my receiver on MRV shows " playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server" Whats this?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Got the update last night. I haven't had the slowness problem before but I have it now. It is so slow going through the menu or getting to the guide. I have tried a restart and it made no difference. This is a bad update for me.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Just checked again and my receiver on MRV shows " playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server" Whats this?


Does it play from the server?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Just checked again and my receiver on MRV shows " playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server" Whats this?


I get this all the time. Especially after using 30 second skip. It works for a few jumps, then freezes and I get this message. I've gotten to the point where if I watch something on MRV, I just let the commercials run.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

First time its happen. I don't know what server its talking about. I can get only frozen screen on selected program with a progress bar at bottom.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Issue:* Beginning of OTA recordings being cutoff

*Receiver:* HR21-100 with AM21 and 1TB eSata

*Report:* 20100309-3471

This happened again on Monday March 8th (see my first post about this issue)

The following shows were recorded:

24 9:00-10:00 on OTA channel 40-1
The Big Bang Theory 9:31-10:00 on OTA channel 12-1
Law & Order 10:00-11:00 on OTA channel 34-2

The order they are listed above is also the order they are in in the series manager.

Law & Order didn't start recording until 10:01, presumably due to the soft padding being recorded at the end of 24 and/or The Big Bang Theory, or due to the slowness of the HR21 to change channels, or both.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I had the same problem as others with the external drive not being recognized. I followed the steps listed above with no luck. All my recordings are gone and nothing is scheduled.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

Huskerville said:


> I'm gonna need a replacement HR20-700 to replace my "thrasher" also. Same deal as you have...problems w/ OTA recordings mainly. I've been waiting to hear if people have been having the same problems w/ their replacements. Sounds like the replacement you got still has the same issue many people are reporting from 5-6 months ago. This sounds unacceptable to me.


Yes as you say this has been reported in other threads by a few folks including me. It began last autumn with the DLB NR, only then it effected SAT channels as well, in the same way. 0x0395 mostly fixed the problem for SAT stations but not for OTA. OTA is MPEG2 (versus MPEG4) and needs more processing power. And yes, I can hear the hard drive go into overdrive whenever the stuttering occurs. To be sure this is a playback issue, re-play the same segment and it should play fine. The fact that replacement DVRs exhibit the same symptons further indicates to me that this is primarily a software problem.

I just got 0x03A8 and will be testing this to see if this performance problem has been addressed with MPEG2 material. Given that MRV performance was a target of the NR, it is not inconceivable that this problem was addressed as well...we can live in hope.


----------



## quik (Sep 26, 2007)

Has it always been the case that when you *reboot*, you *lose your saved playlist sort order setting*?

If I reboot either of my 2 HR22-100's I have to go back an set the A-Z option each time I reboot, it goes back to default of *Date (Newest First)*


----------



## derekjsmith (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like they messed up the decoders with this firmware update. If you look closely on any vertical edge/line you will see artifacts now. I plan on taking some screen shots to show this.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TV apps what's hot shows Wong time zone.


----------



## cdharris (Jan 21, 2004)

My 2 HR22s and one HR23 all updated their software to version 0x3a8 last night. All the recorded programs disappeared from the playlist on the 2 HR22s except 2 Pay Per View VOD movies I had recorded to watch later. None of the recorded programs seem to have disappeared from the HR23. The To Do lists and Series Managers appear to be okay. What is going on? Is there a way to get my missing programs back? We had 4-5 episodes of several series we were going to catch up on over spring break and I had some specials I had been saving for more than a year. Why weren't the Pay Per View movies deleted with everything else? Why weren't the recordings on the HR23 deleted? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Before you do anything else, do a reboot.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

Also had the external drive issue, was out all day, thank goodness there wasn't anything I needed tonight. Rebooted the unit once, didn't see external drive. Powered off the external for about 30 secs, restarted the DVR again, picked up the external that time. HR21-100


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20 get the update two days ago and the HR23 early this morning. Browsing through the playlist is quicker (yeah). Surfing through the channels is not. What I see when surfing through OTA is that the channel banner shows up with a black screen, then the picture shows and the banner goes away, then the banner reappears for a second or two. This with the HR23/AM21 combination. The HR20 also works the same way. Entering channel numbers doesn't do this (at least not as often). The sat channels will occasionally do it as well when surfing. The actual channel change takes about 3s for OTA and 4-5s for sat.

MRV seems to be less jerky when using FF/RW and 30s skip.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My 2 HR20's are working ok. Seem to be a little faster and I didn't lose any playlists and external esata is fine.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Have tried everything. It looks like the recordings on my external driver are lost.

Unbelievable. It's been working fine for a couple of years.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

This is an old bug that has come back. My DMA (Wichita-Hutchinson) is combined with another one nowhere close (Nebraska) and they have conflicting channels, so my OTA list will have 2 3-1s and 8-1s for example.

Whenever the receiver is reboot, those channels that have 2 channels with the same number no longer tune. The fix is to re-do the antenna setup.

This leads to a bigger problem. The receiver sits at "Searching for local market..." after entering the zip code. I left it for 30 minutes and finally hit cancel only for it to they start to try and get programming data and stay at 0%. The only way out is a RBR.

Now I can't watch/record OTA NBC (3.1) or PBS (8.1). Fortunately, both are available over the satellite as well so it's not as bad as it can be.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Insomniac2k said:


> This is an old bug that has come back. My DMA (Wichita-Hutchinson) is combined with another one nowhere close (Nebraska) and they have conflicting channels, so my OTA list will have 2 3-1s and 8-1s for example.


Believe it or not...those other 3-1s and 8-1s ARE part of the Wichita-Hutchinson DMA, too. Remember the market covers over 2/3 of the state.

KSNW (NBC) 3-1 serves SC Kansas
KSWK (PBS) 3-1 serves SW Kansas

KAKE (ABC) 10-1 serves SC Kansas
KBSL (CBS) 10-1 serves NW Kansas

KPTS (PBS) 8-1 serves SC Kansas
KSNK (NBC) 8-1 serves NW Kansas

All of these stations are far enough apart where they didn't interfere with each other on their old analog channels. It's just a quirk that they are all in the same DMA, since this market is so darn vast.

I hated that bug, too. But, no my 3 HR20s and HR21 that have the new software it hasn't reared it's ugly head on my boxes.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it just in my market (Wichita-Hutchinson)?...All of the digital low-power/translator stations disappeared from my OTA selection list.

I did watch a couple of those via the HR20s and HR21.

They are still listed on zap2it.com which is the TMS database.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Just had my first lock-up in several months.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Uh oh. Another lock-up. When I was re-booting an error message stating something about a critical error popped up during the reciever self-check.


----------



## LarryInBrookline (Mar 12, 2010)

mjterrill, mica and others,

I have also posted on directv forums aboout this and spent a long time on the phone with Directv trying to find someone who cared. No luck. My dislike for the organization has become intense.

PROBLEM: a number of WD eSata drives stopped working after the update

SYMPTOM: The HRxx seems to be sending a signal to the external drive to shut itslef off during the "searching for satellite" phase of the boot and the HRxx reverts to booting from the internal drive.

CURE: None so far

QUESTION: A poster mentined being able to roll back the upgrade. Is that possible?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn. Another lock up. This time unresponsive then started re-booting by itself.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm having this issue. I've got an HR20-700 and an HR20-100. Both are connected via hardwire ethernet through 100Mb switches. Remotely playing from the HR20-700 onto the HR20-100 works fine. Playing from the HR20-100 onto the HR20-700 is giving the Audio/Video packets silly error.

Both machines have been rebooted again since the first update in an attempt to fix, but with no luck.


----------



## quik (Sep 26, 2007)

Had an issue last night using MRV, got the error "No packets from Server" when trying to play a recorded hockey game, tried several times but it would not playback on the other receiver. Both are HR22-100's.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

dukefan said:


> I'm having this issue. I've got an HR20-700 and an HR20-100. Both are connected via hardwire ethernet through 100Mb switches. Remotely playing from the HR20-700 onto the HR20-100 works fine. Playing from the HR20-100 onto the HR20-700 is giving the Audio/Video packets silly error.
> 
> Both machines have been rebooted again since the first update in an attempt to fix, but with no luck.


I also have this problem between 2 HR20's. I can watch my playlist on wifes receiver but I can't watch her playlist on my receiver. I tried everything I could think of. Both are hard-wired and have OX3a8 update.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

jdspencer said:


> ...The actual channel change takes about 3s for OTA and 4-5s for sat...


That one is probably not fixable. Encoder latency is why, and I-frames further apart is why MPEG4 is even slower. But that still is a bit long. Turning off "native" mode and using component rather than HDMI can speed it up somewhat.


----------



## damart (Nov 14, 2008)

LarryInBrookline said:


> mjterrill, mica and others,
> 
> I have also posted on directv forums aboout this and spent a long time on the phone with Directv trying to find someone who cared. No luck. My dislike for the organization has become intense.
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem here. I have a WD eSata drive as well. 
Talked to Customer Support this evening and they are able to revert back to a previous software version, although they were not willing to do so for me tonight. Perhaps is was a timing issue...

CSR claims that their version of the release notes indicate no changes were made to the external harddrive code.

I'm hoping a fix is found soon for this, however, according to the CSR, its not on their radar yet as a known issue.

Don


----------



## Satchaser (Sep 23, 2006)

Same problem here. Resets of all receivers etc .....No cure.


----------



## a1cpha1 (Mar 2, 2010)

New software update on my H21-200 - all OK. New software update on my HR22-100 - not OK. When I enter the guide I cannot use the arrows, select or even exit. Have to use buttons on front of box now. DirecTV will exchange box but need to watch my shows first. So sad.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

My HR22 was updated on the 10th. For some reason, my VOD quide information is missing everything but Showtime. My HR20 is fine. I have the two DVRs daisy chained for my network which is a powerwire setup. The HR22 can see the network because I can get to my pics, Netflix and Hulu. Any ideas?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

A-Z sorted items are still sorted A-Z within folders ; sorting by date is still not working


----------



## quik (Sep 26, 2007)

spanishannouncetable said:


> A-Z sorted items are still sorted A-Z within folders ; sorting by date is still not working


I noticed this on one of my DVRs, but either after resorting (picking another sort, and then A-Z again) or when I enabled MRV it fixed this problem. Try the latter.

The only issue I am having now with MRV is when trying to playback a NHL Center Ice, recorded hockey game on my other receiver, it gives me the "No packets received from server" error. To fix this I have to start playback on the original receiver, then stop it, and then try playing it again on the other receiver. Hope they fix this next update.

Another thing I did notice, in the Satellite signal strength page, there is 1 new sat listed 103cb (original 103 is now 103ca) Not sure if this was there on an earlier update though, I'm sure this is for D12.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Old problem that comes and goes: When watching live TV, channel switching is iffy. Usually the banner takes so long to come up after you press the first digit that the second digit is ignored. (Some versions of the software didn't fail this way on my HR21.)

Of course the work-around is to make sure the banner is already up before you press the first digit -- or select channels from the Guide.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

spanishannouncetable said:


> A-Z sorted items are still sorted A-Z within folders ; sorting by date is still not working


No problem here:

Sort by date --> sorted by date within folders too
Sort A-Z --> sorted A-Z within folders

Of course, anything being *recorded right now* sorts to the top, even inside a folder - "sorted by date" - until the show is over.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I have noticed since the update that the remote response is back to what is was before: unpredictable. Sometimes no response, sometimes double response, sometimes just SLOOOOW.

A reboot and changing batteries in the remote had no effect.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

ATARI said:


> I have noticed since the update that the remote response is back to what is was before: unpredictable. Sometimes no response, sometimes double response, sometimes just SLOOOOW.
> 
> A reboot and changing batteries in the remote had no effect.


I noticed that too. Especially the high number of double responses since the update.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> No problem here:
> 
> Sort by date --> sorted by date within folders too
> Sort A-Z --> sorted A-Z within folders
> ...


One thing 3A8 was suppose to change was when selecting Sort A-Z, the shows should sort by date within folders.

This problem is model dependent. Both of my HR21-700s Sort A-Z within folders when Sort A-Z is selected.

See this post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2381095&postcount=49


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I noticed that too. Especially the high number of double responses since the update.


Lots of keybounce -- very annoying, especially for the wife, who has a lot less patience with technology than I do.


----------



## mica (Jul 18, 2006)

Update - this version seems to have toasted my external hard drive - or maybe it was already toast before the update - it stopped working altogether a couple of days after the HR-20 updated to this version of the software. I started getting choppy playback on all my programs - even ones that seemed OK on first viewing. 

I went out and purchased a new Seagate Barracuda 1TB drive ($84) and swapped it out for my old 750G external - rebuilt my season pass list by hand & my favorite channel list. I've been chugging along nicely ever since. No problems with selection lag or anything like that. 

By the way, I still have old series links and favorite channel info on my internal drive (which is still intact after several years). Apparently the box never booted to the internal drive throughout this entire process. I laughed when I realized I still had the series finale of "The OC" on my internal drive. How long has it been?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

mica said:


> Update - this version seems to have toasted my external hard drive - or maybe it was already toast before the update - it stopped working altogether a couple of days after the HR-20 updated to this version of the software. I started getting choppy playback on all my programs - even ones that seemed OK on first viewing.
> 
> I went out and purchased a new Seagate Barracuda 1TB drive ($84) and swapped it out for my old 750G external - rebuilt my season pass list by hand & my favorite channel list. I've been chugging along nicely ever since. No problems with selection lag or anything like that.
> 
> By the way, I still have old series links and favorite channel info on my internal drive (which is still intact after several years). Apparently the box never booted to the internal drive throughout this entire process. I laughed when I realized I still had the series finale of "The OC" on my internal drive. How long has it been?


This update fried my FreeAgent Pro 750. It had a 5 year warranty. They're sending me a new one.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

How do updates destroy external drives?


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

has anyone noticed if the new update has fix the sound problems, where the sound disappears for a few seconds?

it's still happening to me, on hd and non-hd channels, and on playback of recorded shows, shows up at the same place

I've seen reports about all the other issues that have been mentioned before the update but this one


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Nosey said:


> has anyone noticed if the new update has fix the sound problems, where the sound disappears for a few seconds?
> 
> it's still happening to me, on hd and non-hd channels, and on playback of recorded shows, shows up at the same place...


I can't imagine it would fix this. Missing audio is due to missing packets. You may or may not see video stutters at the same time, because foward error correction can fix the video before you see it. Audio is not as robust. But no update can solve a problem with signal interruption, especially if that interruption is not in the downlink, but in the backhaul (which is what we suspect).

Originally the loss of audio was manifested as the "brrrriiiip" problem. That seems to be going away, only to be replaced by missing audio. It might be that their "fix" to missing audio was simply to make the converters mute in the absence of audio rather than repeat the available audio frame in the last available packet over and over again (which is what caused the zipper noise effect).

Does that make it less offensive? Probably a little. Is it a fix? You tell me. I tend to not think so. Reminds me of those band-aid decals folks used to put over their crunched fenders. Ironically, the mute actually means more of the audio is actually missing, as it probably extends beyond the actual place where audio is corrupted, and takes time to recover.



hdtvluvr said:


> How do updates destroy external drives?


That is an excellent question for DTV to answer (don't hold your breath).


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I've fixed my VOD problem, interestingly enough by removing the network daisy chain from the two receivers and moving the ethernet cable to the bottom port on the HR22. The cable is in the top slot on the HR 21, go figure. I don't believe this was a software update issue. The HR22 is only about 2 months old and think this may have been the first time my wife noticed the VOD problem.


----------



## MTShipp (Mar 8, 2010)

HR23-700

Speed gotten worse. Both of my systems are even less responsive than before this update.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MTShipp said:


> HR23-700
> 
> Speed gotten worse. Both of my systems are even less responsive than before this update.


Then if you're network connected generate a report so DirecTV can see what's happening in the boxes.


----------



## fmeroney (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm running the HR21-700 and having major issues since the update. Here's the symptoms:

1. Video does a frequent freezing, audio OK
2. Major lag when changing channels
3. Menus slow
4. DVR playback freezing for 15+ seconds every minute or so.
5. Not happening in any other rooms.
6. Happens on HD and Reg channels.
7. Seems to be progressive until I reset

Any ides before I call the useless DTV reps? Also, can I downgrade the software to check if it's software related? If so any good links?

Thanks,


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have an HR-20 700 and an HR-21 700, both with external hard drives. The HR-21-700 is acting as usual, maybe even slightly quicker, with its only problem one that it has had for 3 years. Occaisionally, the remote just stops working until you do some actions using the buttons on the receiver itself, then the remote starts functioning again.

However, the HR-20 700 has slowed way down. Trying to view the playlist or scheduled recordings, or when a recorded show ends and it goes back to live tv, it can take 5 to 10 seconds for it to pop up. No issue in pausing, fast-forwarding, or rewinding. Just the menu stuff.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

fmeroney said:


> Video does a frequent freezing, audio OK


Ditto on the jittering/stuttering problem. HR21-700 with self-upgraded *internal *hard drive, connected via MRV since that came online, 0x3a8 software delivered 3/11.

First noticed this issue Saturday (3/13), two days after the new software, when watching DVR'd Formula One qualifying. The video looks fine live, but the recorded version showed video stutter. Same as above, it only affects video; audio is fine. I restarted the receiver and it was fine on the same exact recorded show...

...until Monday night (3/15). Stuttering video was back. I restarted the receiver and it was fine...

...until last night (3/17). Same problem, it's only on recorded shows, and a receiver restart fixes it.

Another symptom is that I notice the response to the remote continues to degrade up to that point, and when I reboot it's fine.

One time is interesting, twice is a coincidence, three times is a trend. Every two days since getting the update this problem arises. Right now it's nothing more than an inconvenience (I just have to restart the receiver); I'll be watching to see if this "every two days" trend continues...

GA


----------



## RonP (Sep 21, 2008)

Same problems here with my HR21-700...started last week just after the 0x03A8 software update. Live video is fine, recorded freezes, stutters, breaks up and pixelates. Remote (and console buttons) becomes terribly slow over time, meaning 30+ seconds from pressing Guide until it displays and then 30+ seconds from page to page or line to line. Other commands, through interestingly not the Menu, are just as slow. If I power cycle, menu reset, or red button reset it seems to be better for a while, though still not as snappy as my HR22. Several hours later, whether it's on, off, used, or unused, the performance degrades to the point of being unusable.

Had a CSR "specialist" call me back. He said that there are no known software problems causing my symptoms and suggested I do a Reset Everything. I did, and I also ran all the diags and a surface scan. Everything passed. 24 hours later, the box is again unusable and I just had to do another red button reset. CSR Specialist noted in my file that if that didn't work that I should call in and he authorized replacing the hardware. I'll be doing that, tomorrow AM, though I suspect it's a software problem.

Dang I hate rebuilding my channel list and programs to record, again. 

P.S. One thing I noticed...when it's in super slow mode, when I press a button on the remote I can see the blue light in the left corner blink. Subsequent presses do not cause the light to blink until the box is darn good and ready to receive them again - 30+ seconds. Then, it'll take one more command. It's like the CPU is starved or off doing something else and not servicing for new commands. And, yes, I get the same slowness using the hard buttons on the box. It's not related to the remote.

Ron


----------



## fmeroney (Mar 18, 2010)

Some interesting news. I called DTV and a tech ran me through a reset where i pulled the card and plug. Well It worked, all freezing fixed then it came back. Now I am sure its a Software issue. Im not replacing my box because of DTV. I cant afford a 200.00 box because DTV messed it up. I will be calling them frequently.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> Then if you're network connected generate a report so DirecTV can see what's happening in the boxes.


I am having the same problems... extremely slow response to commands (e.g. list, guide, etc), bad key bounce, missed keys. I am network connected, how do I generate a diagnostic report?


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

TomCat said:


> I can't imagine it would fix this. Missing audio is due to missing packets. You may or may not see video stutters at the same time, because foward error correction can fix the video before you see it. Audio is not as robust. But no update can solve a problem with signal interruption, especially if that interruption is not in the downlink, but in the backhaul (which is what we suspect).
> 
> Originally the loss of audio was manifested as the "brrrriiiip" problem. That seems to be going away, only to be replaced by missing audio. It might be that their "fix" to missing audio was simply to make the converters mute in the absence of audio rather than repeat the available audio frame in the last available packet over and over again (which is what caused the zipper noise effect).
> 
> ...


what I don't understand is that I have 3 receivers, 1 hd-dvr (top of head, 24-700??) then just an hd receiver and a r15, only the hd-dvr has this problem, if all 3 are receiving the same signal from the same channel, why would the hd-dvr do this and not the other 2?


----------



## pabuwal (May 17, 2008)

fmeroney said:


> Some interesting news. I called DTV and a tech ran me through a reset where i pulled the card and plug. Well It worked, all freezing fixed then it came back. Now I am sure its a Software issue. Im not replacing my box because of DTV. I cant afford a 200.00 box because DTV messed it up. I will be calling them frequently.


I have the same exact problem you have and it requires a reboot after several hours of use. Does anyone have this problem also and have they fixed it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pabuwal said:


> I have the same exact problem you have and it requires a reboot after several hours of use. Does anyone have this problem also and have they fixed it?


I don't think too many do [I don't] and if you're having to reboot every few hours, call DirecTV for a replacement and spend the $20 [not $200] for a replacement. If you have the protection plan, then you don't even pay [$20] for shipping.
Leased receiver replacements don't extend your commitment either.


----------



## pabuwal (May 17, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think too many do [I don't] and if you're having to reboot every few hours, call DirecTV for a replacement and spend the $20 [not $200] for a replacement. If you have the protection plan, then you don't even pay [$20] for shipping.
> Leased receiver replacements don't extend your commitment either.


I wanted to hold off on a replacement because of the stored recordings and I think it's a software problem. It only started after the software update.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pabuwal said:


> I wanted to hold off on a replacement because of the stored recordings and I think it's a software problem. It only started after the software update.


I understand, but it may be hardware, since not too many others have had this problem.
If you've got a few hours, you might try rebooting and then when you see "almost there", press & hold the record & down arrow buttons on the front panel, when you see the disk scan screen and the record light come on, release the buttons.
This will do a very good disk scan [300 GB drive takes 2.5 hours].
It may not help, but might and doesn't lose any recordings/settings. I've done it. It's like a drive tune-up.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Since upgrading, my DVRs are no longer networked and I no longer have access to MRV. When I try to connect on my HR20/100, I get a "Not connected to the Internet (22)" message. On my HR23/700 when I go to test the connection it fails because it cannot detect a phone line. That DVR has never had a phone line connected to it.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> Since upgrading, my DVRs are no longer networked and I no longer have access to MRV. When I try to connect on my HR20/100, I get a "Not connected to the Internet (22)" message. On my HR23/700 when I go to test the connection it fails because it cannot detect a phone line. That DVR has never had a phone line connected to it.


I had to Restore Defaults and it worked again. One of them had a completely different IP address that was not even close to what it should have been.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Over on the directv tech forum, a number of people are reporting problems when they are watching recordings. After a period of two hours, the screen saver kicks in and the playback stops (but can be restarted from the playlist). Since it's always after two hours, my thought is that it is somehow connected to a bug in doubleplay (even though it seems the users don't have doubleplay active). Anyone else see this problem?
See http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10657943 and http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10663971


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

I going to also post in the other thread, but my problem (return to live TV after 2+ hours) went away with the latest release.

jdg


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I have noticed on both of my HRs have had the screen saver come on while Live TV was on the tuner. This has happened when I have turned on the television to watch something (after many hours or even days of not watching) and has yet to happen while actually watching it. Not sure how problematic it is for me, just a little irritating.


----------



## b00st3d (Mar 9, 2010)

HR23-700 with the 0x03A8 update

1. slow switching channels (5-6 seconds)
2. weird audio drop out signal over HDMI when changing channels or even when pausing shows (



). This only happens when there is no audio going to my receiver.

How do you generate a report while network connected?


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

patsrule316 said:


> I have an HR-20 700 and an HR-21 700, both with external hard drives. The HR-21-700 is acting as usual, maybe even slightly quicker, with its only problem one that it has had for 3 years. Occaisionally, the remote just stops working until you do some actions using the buttons on the receiver itself, then the remote starts functioning again.
> 
> However, the HR-20 700 has slowed way down. Trying to view the playlist or scheduled recordings, or when a recorded show ends and it goes back to live tv, it can take 5 to 10 seconds for it to pop up. No issue in pausing, fast-forwarding, or rewinding. Just the menu stuff.


As an update...the HR-20 700 kept getting slower and slower. I did a reset from the setup menu, and that seemed to fix everything. It is now running at normal speed.

Another thing, before I did the reset, when I would play a sonic-tap music channel, I would not get the info on the songs that were playing. I was disappointed, thinking that unlike the XM channels, I wasn't going to be able to know who the artist and was and the song title. After the reset, the info is appearing on the music channels.


----------



## klaroby (Jan 2, 2008)

I am also having problems with my external hard drive after this software update. I have tried rebooting numerous times with no luck. I cannot power up my external drive for 60 seconds before powering up the receiver as Doug suggested because the external drive does not turn on until power is applied to the receiver.


----------



## horizons1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I am experiencing similar symptons to those described above with my HR21-700.

1. During playback, will pixelate or go completely blank for 15-30 secs. This might be two problems though because with pixelation I can still get audio (almost like a reception issue) but when it goes blank no audio.

2. Live viewing and recorded: Video freezes and after 15-30 seconds it comes back. Wife says sometimes it resumes where it froze and other times that downtime is lost. This issue happens on multiple channels. Note, I don't use an OTA receiver nor an external drive.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I downloaded last night on my HR20s, My 700 lost all series links, the 100 lost all series links and various programs ( Two and a Half Men syndication KWGN-2 and The Marriage Ref KUSA-9). I rebooted the 700 this morning and the series link did not reappear. Both are networked and I'd be happy to send reports to D* if I could find the option on menu.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

20100328-2065 HR20-100

An episode of Suite Life on Deck, airing at 9:30 PM Saturday night says it was canceled because of a higher priority task. Kid's Choice Awards was recording, with a half-hour pad (taking it to 10:00 PM); an NCIS episode at 9:00 was canceled because it did not match my search (not a first run, not on the correct channel); a Law & Order episode and an NCIS:LA episode at 9:00 PM were canceled earlier by me. This should have left a tuner free to record the Suite Life on Deck episode. A quick check of signal levels indicates that both tuners are working. The shows canceled earlier by me were canceled when I was on a CE release (0x3b6).


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

20100329-21AD HR20-100

I was watching an episode of MI-5 recorded off of an OTA channel, and, at the 35 minute mark, it returned to the beginning. This is repeatable. I skipped over the 35 minute mark using FF and skip, to get to the 45 minute mark. I rewound the recording, and at the 38 minute mark, it returned to the beginning of the recording.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

This is absolutely the worst DTV update I have seen and as a frequent CE tester I have seen some problem code - but this NR takes the cake. The HR21-700 is useless hanging several times a day - since the NR push early in March. Rebooting helps for a couple hours at max then you get frequent hangs, video stops, audio dropouts and more.
One wonders if the DTV programmers have learned any lessons at all over the years.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

hr21-100
S/W ver 03a8
diag report 20100403-FEA

box rebooted from standby mode at 5:50AM CST this morning


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed the paused screen "flashing" after the screen saver comes on?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> Has anyone else noticed the paused screen "flashing" after the screen saver comes on?


That's nothing new on my systems. They've done that for as long as I've had them.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> Has anyone else noticed the paused screen "flashing" after the screen saver comes on?


Yep, it has always happened on my HR21, and there have been many similar reports here.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

HR20-700 with the 0x03A8 update...

Once on each of the past 2 days my DVR has reset itself. 2 days ago at suppertime and overnight, last night. I've checked to see if there was a new release or something - Nada.

Is there a bug fix rolling around? I've found this release stable and nothing especially bothersome.


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

HR20-100 with the 0x03A8 update.

I have had a eSATA Seagate 750 gig drive for two years now. In all of that time, after one update or another, I had skipping and needed regular reboots as the drive slowed down. The reboots came closer and closer eventually days apart. There were numerous disk checks performed, some running for days. I kept planning to hold out as long as possible before RMAing the drive to Seagate. My wife and I were getting pretty tired of all the problems...

Since this update on March 9, I sudenly have no problems. None at all. Play is smooth, even when recording two high def programs, menus are responsive, no reboots are needed. I can't really believe, it, but thought it was worth reporting. No issues.

They did something well in this release. knock wood....


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

20100409-2CB4

Running 03a8 since 3/9 with no noticable problems. This A.M. (5:AM) the HR-20 was going through a reboot first time since NR.

J C


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

jcwest said:


> 20100409-2CB4
> 
> Running 03a8 since 3/9 with no noticable problems. This A.M. (5:AM) the HR-20 was going through a reboot first time since NR.
> 
> J C


Both of my HR20's rebooted this morning also. I was walking by the room and notived the light rings on.

Steve


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

My HR21 rebooted this morning but not my HR20


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

sbelmont said:


> Both of my HR20's rebooted this morning also. I was walking by the room and notived the light rings on.
> 
> Steve


When I got home the HR20-700 would not respond to the remote or front panel controls. Needed a RBR. I haven't had issues in a long time. Something strange in the stream?

Steve


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My HR20-700 rebooted on its own this afternoon. It's the first time in a long time since that has happened.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

we have had problems every day for several weeks during at least one recording a day reboot splitting a show into 2 recordings with a lost time gap for the reboot - time to get rid of DirecTV - this is the worst NR ever - since 3/11 a whole mix of old problems returned, reboot was just one - hangs, lost audio, pixelation, reboots, failing to record, recording wrong showing


----------



## rcodey (May 28, 2007)

Audio and video dropouts and freezes on recorded programs my HR20-700 have returned this week. I've rebooted about 5-6 times and twice done the the 2 hour surface scan without any improvement.


----------



## videodrone (Oct 4, 2009)

Some issues to report, seeking feedback from experienced users.

My HR22 receiver is connected to an old CRT TV and a Slimline3 dish. The box got the latest update on March 11. 

Yesterday, the box apparently rebooted at around 5:30 a.m on its own (the blue ring reappeared and I saw a message on screen - I think that satellite signal strengths were being checked). 

This morning, I watched an episode of NOVA that I recorded the other night from SD PBS (DirecTV, not OTA) before the reboot. It had pixelation like I haven't seen since the bad old days of my D12 box. 

I'm noticing a slight loss of picture quality on other channels as well - camera panning produces motion blur/jaggies. This is "live" (unrecorded) programming. 

I might add that episodes of "Life" I recorded from the Discovery HD channel on Sunday look great. So it seems to be the SD channels that are most affected.

This looks like a new issue to me in the last couple of days. 

If I can see this on my 22" CRT from a distance of 8 feet, I'll probably see it more on any HDTV that I might eventually buy...

I have less than 50% capacity left on the hard drive - thought I would mention that. 

If anyone can suggest next steps or a possible root cause to pursue, I'd appreciate it. Also appreciated would be a pointer to a good discussion of signal strength. 

thanks.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

HR21 rebooted Friday morning and lost guide data: took 24 hours to refill the guide data.

HR23 did have a problem.

jdg


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

My HR20-100 just rebooted on its own.

Something is obviously going on, as others have reported spontaneous rebooting as well.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I am working on a system with 3 HR23s the remote response is super slow.This seemed to coincide with the update on March 11th.
Number pushes take seconds to get to the screen etc. Pushing Guide brings the guide up in about 10 seconds.
A reboot on one them seems to have fixed the problem on that one. For now.
Any sign from Directv as to a permanent fix?


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

captainjrl said:


> My HR21 rebooted this morning but not my HR20


Now my HR20 has done it as well. And this time it was in the middle of the day.


----------



## videodrone (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed picture degradation in the last few days, particularly (but not limited to) locals?

Any animation/CGI or camera panning really shows some motion blur now, whether it be live or recordings I made before I noticed the problem (or before the software update). 

I feel like I am seeing more "noise" even on HD channels but particularly on SD. Thought I saw some unusual motion blur on Science Channel HD this morning, too - CGI again. 

Closed captioning on the locals was very slow this morning - slower than normal, I think. Of course it's normally too fast for my preference on the locals, esp. on news shows, so perhaps that's a feature 

Sorry if this might belong in another thread but I thought at first it was related to the update somehow, esp. with Friday's reboot.


----------



## AdMaven (Mar 28, 2008)

DVR playback keeps freezing. Happened on two different shows I recorded on CBS (60 Minutes and 48 Hours). When it freezes my remote doesn't work. Can't switch to live tv, etc.

My update was done 3/3 to my HR21/200.

Should I reboot?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I certainly would reboot (as long as no shows would be lost or bitten into).


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

HR20-700, w/eSATA drive. I have had audio dropouts which occur after hitting pause or rewind during live TV (not during recordings). This has become more and more frequent in the past 2 weeks, and now occurs every time I rewind live TV, and most times when I pause and restart live TV.

Yesterday at about 8:10 p.m., I noticed that the red light wasn't on, and I knew that it was supposed to be recording Amazing Race. I tried to check the recording, and the unit would not respond to the remote at all. The buttons on the box did not work either, so I did a RBR. It took a longer than normal time to reboot, and hung at "rebuilding scheduler," which I don't ever recall seeing before on a reboot, but eventually came back up and started the recording without me having to do anything.

Tonight, I was watching a recorded show, and I was skipping through the commercials and things were fine. At a few minutes after 8pm (EST), the show ended, and when I went to stop it, again the remote was completely unresponsive, as were the buttons on the box. Did RBR again, this time it came back up much quicker, and things appear to be fine now. I see similar reports on this site, so is this a software issue, and is a fix on the way?


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

sbelmont said:


> When I got home the HR20-700 would not respond to the remote or front panel controls. Needed a RBR. I haven't had issues in a long time. Something strange in the stream?
> 
> Steve


Same issue again today AND the HR20-100 rebooted when I pressed the power button on the remote. Also both units are very slow to respond to the remote. I've had 0x3a8 since 3/3 with no issuesuntil this last week.

Steve


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

HR20-100 rebooted again just before 7:30.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

One of my HR22's rebooted yesterday. I turn the front LED panel off, so it's obvious when it has been reset. 

One froze up on me a couple times also. Something's definitely up.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

The serious problems with this NR continue - very slow remote response (or a total lack of response), box auto-reboots while recording shows, audio dropouts, hangs, pixelation, sound problems, missed recordings - last night during Pacific replay we had over a half dozen of these issues making the show almost unwatchable. The hangs have gotten progressively worse but started with this release 3/11 - reboot does not fix this.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR21-700 
03A8
Report 20100413-2ACA

Evening of 4/13 unit was locked up and would not come out of standby, all romote and box keys unresponsive.

Did RBR and afterboot menu, guide and etc, seemed to be normal. Started a MRV program from the HR20-700, during playback all key inputs became unresponsive once again but the recording played flawlessly over MRV until finished.

After recording finished I pulled the power cord for 1/2 hour and once rebooted everything seemed normal.

This A.M. the light ring was on indicating a reboot sometime overnight.
The report code above was run after the auto reboot.

J C


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

sbelmont said:


> Same issue again today AND the HR20-100 rebooted when I pressed the power button on the remote. Also both units are very slow to respond to the remote. I've had 0x3a8 since 3/3 with no issuesuntil this last week.
> 
> Steve


After coming back up the HR20-100 was unresponsive to the remote and front panel. Initiated another RBR. This is getting worse.

Steve


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

My HR20 has done it twice now and both during the day.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been getting random reboots on all my HRs for about two weeks. I trust the next NR will address this?

Rich


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

My HR21-700 rebooted last night, in the middle of taping Biggest Loser (HD locals) and American Idol (OTA HD). Since they both started at 8pm, the Biggest Loser started playing at that point. Around 8:05 I paused the program while making dinner. Everytime I looked at the TV, I noticed that the screen saver did not come on in the normal timeframe. At 8:50 I noticed in horror that the device was rebooting! Maybe it had something to do with the screensaver not kicking on. This was the first spontaneous rebot that has happened to me in quite some time. After the reboot, I looked at the system info and the 0x3A8 software has been installed since mid-March.

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 that has always worked great - until this latest software update. My issues are as follows:

The menus and channel changes are abnormally slow to respond.

I am getting sound drop outs. This happens on various channels.

The other night I could not change channels. I tried with both the unit's own remote and also with my Harmony remote. After trying to change channels with no response, the blue ring (which I always keep the light off) lit up in 3 places, and then the unit rebooted on its own.

The next morning, while I was recording a show, the unit rebooted on its own (and I lost some of the show I was recording).

I have never had any of these issues before. I really hope we will get an update soon that will correct these issues.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I filed a report on this one:

*Report Number: 20100414-2C30*

On my HR20-700 running 0x3A8, my remote became unresponsive. This sounds like the same problem being reported in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175502 .

I have one more piece of information. I had just deleted an eposide of "Young and the Restless". The remote was responsive when I did that. I then hit "List". The List button didn't respond.

Live TV continued to play while the remote was unresponsive.

I did the report immediately after I did an RBR.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

Using MRV. Watching a baseball game recorded on a different box. 3-hour game was set up to record 1.5 hrs longer. When the remote box gets to the end of the 3-hr point, the viewing continues past the 3 hr point, but trick play and ffwd/rwnd functions cause the recording to jump back to the 3 hr mark and continue from there again. Essentially, you have to watch the last 1.5 hrs without any trickplay operations.

This has happened with all my HR20 and HR22 boxes. Using Cat6 cables on a GigE network. MRV has been flawless, otherwise.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

HR20-100 rebooted at 5:30 this morning. Third time in two weeks. So far no missed or lost programming. Just wondering what D* is doing. Bad data in the stream is the usual cause.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I had an HR20-700 spontaneuosly reboot last night. I did a report after the reboot:

*Report Number: 20100415-02F06*


----------



## dtvnetfan (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I just installed LinkSys PLS300's powerline ethernet ... I have 2 HR22's dtv tuners that cannot see each other, yet they are online, VOD works great, I can stream to my PC etc etc ... but MRV will NOT work thru the PLS300s ... the DVRs remain invisible. I've also tried resets, opt ins and outs etc etc etc. I am new to the talk forum, so I am wondering if anybody ever found a solution to this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

Marty999 said:


> HR20-100 with the 0x03A8 update.
> 
> I have had a eSATA Seagate 750 gig drive for two years now. In all of that time, after one update or another, I had skipping and needed regular reboots as the drive slowed down. The reboots came closer and closer eventually days apart. There were numerous disk checks performed, some running for days. I kept planning to hold out as long as possible before RMAing the drive to Seagate. My wife and I were getting pretty tired of all the problems...
> 
> ...


Update:

Well the wood I knocked on 2 weeks ago, must not really have been wood. Shortly after I sent this in, I had a lock up over night like others have reported. I rebooted and all was well until tonight. While I was setting a recording for tonight this afternoon, the screen froze. I haven't been able to get it going again. It keeps locking at "Checking on satellite settings" screen. I've pulled the plug several times after waiting from 15 minutes to 3 hours. To check if it was a drive problem, I disconnected the Seagate 750 esata drive (not an FAP) so it would reboot to the internal hard drive and the older software release, but it stops at the same point. Now after reconnecting the esata, turning it on first, I entered diagnostics mode by pressing select at checking disk screen. As of now, it is frozen on "entering diagnostics mode...." screen for 30 minutes. Not sure what else to do here. This has a bad feel to it. I think this unit is hosed if I can't even get it to come back into diagnostics. Any advice before contact D*. I've got service plan, but I really want the HR 20 for OTA. I recently ordered a new receiver for another TV and they wouldn't bring the HR 20 or provide an AM21 because I have HD locals. Worse, we have quite a bit on the esata drive we'll lose for us and kids if we go with a new receiver, so any ideas are most welcome. We are able to watch our other receivers -- HR 23, other SD receiver.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

HR21-100 Ox3a8 from 3/9/10. I keep the front light ring turned off and it has been coming back on at least once a day. I'm unable to re-dim it until a new RBR. I thought it was starting to malfunction but now see a lot of folks are getting spontaneous reboots. I don't think it started after the latest release but rather in the last 9-10 days. 

I don't seem to have any other issues like others have reported and I have not seen the actual reboots. Is there anything else that would explain the light ring reactivating 1-2 times a day?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

kenmoo said:


> HR21-100 Ox3a8 from 3/9/10. I keep the front light ring turned off and it has been coming back on at least once a day. I'm unable to re-dim it until a new RBR. I thought it was starting to malfunction but now see a lot of folks are getting spontaneous reboots. I don't think it started after the latest release but rather in the last 9-10 days.
> 
> I don't seem to have any other issues like others have reported and I have not seen the actual reboots. Is there anything else that would explain the light ring reactivating 1-2 times a day?


It's rebooting -- that causes the lights to come back on.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

VOD SD preventing record scheduling of a broadcast HD showing.

See thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175821

jdg


----------



## alexcomp (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been hasslin with dtv as I'm getting lag times as long as 10 seconds bringing up a guide or what have you - same on both boxes and happened about the time of the firmware upgrade.

I'VE COMPLAINED BUT THEY DON'T CARE!

I do understand that satellite is going to be slower than cable but it used to be much better. Anybody else bent out of shape over this?

Am I missing something? Is there something I can do? I can't believe that they can just sit there and ignore such horrible performance. Sometimes I just holler at the screen it's so slow. Wife thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

*alexcomp*: Try getting D* to lease you an HR24 (when they're available in your area) or find one in a store (eventually) and get D* to help pay for it.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 25, 2007)

Issue: Changing record additional time and record next show on same channel fails

Dump: 20100420-3D6B

The record attempts show up in the history as "The showing was canceled because of an unexpected error. (3/0/)".

The "SAVE CHANGES" button wouldn't work after changing the overage time from 30 minutes to one hour. (The 30 minutes overage was set with the automatic detection a live action sports)


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

HR21 rebooted again


----------



## webshot (May 1, 2007)

My new issues since upgrade...

No more Caller ID
Screen Saver comes on and sound cuts out after a while.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

When trying to record HD movies from the guide on Starz, that are also available via OnDemand, you CAN NOT record it. It tells you the movie is available and Play Now or Watch Later. However, the movie is in SD and not available in HD. It WILL NOT let you record the HD version.

Try and record The Proposal tonight & you'll see it won't let you. It forces you to view in SD. This is a major design flaw.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

A couple of days ago I noticed the blue ring was on, although I had turned it off. There was no eveidence of a reboot, but I suppose that must've been the reason.

The strange thing is that I couldn't get the blue ring to dim and turn off any longer, as it usually does when you simultaneously press the Left and Right buttons on the HR21's front panel. I did a RBR and several hours after that I tried again to dim the ring, several times, but still no results.

Then, just before typing this, I tried one more time and it worked. The ring is off now. Go figure. (I was in Live TV mode each time I tried — although dimming also works when paused in a recording.)


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

I have three HR20-700s, all running on 0x3a8. Over the past several weeks I've noticed that all three units have problems with trick play; specifically, severe audio drop outs and/or stuttering video after using the rewind or skip back functions. It seems to have gotten worse recently, to the point that rewinding is completely frustrating. It usually takes a minute or two to get the problems "out of the system," after which things return to normal (until the next time I rewind or skip back).

As this is happening with all three of my DVRs, I have to think that the problem is systemic. Does anyone know if there's a fix in sight?


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

My HR20-100 has rebooted twice in the last hour and a half. Takes about 10 minutes to reboot. Yesterday I had problems with a recorded program freezing periodically for 20-30 seconds. There were also spontaneous reboots in the last few days. On at least three occasions in the last week I have been away from the house and when I return, the TV attached to this receiver is on. I know it was off when I left. At least I'm not alone but DTV better get this fixed and soon. And, like others, my other non-hdDVR is recording and working perfectly.

An update to add: this morning I checked to see if the programs I had scheduled recorded....they did but in the history there were 384 instances of cancellation of the same program??????


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

I had Australian GT Racing on Speed yesterday record on both tuners for some reason. I never scheduled it, and when I tried to delete the scheduled recording it would just reschedule itself immediately. Once the show had recorded, I was able to delete it without any problems.
Happened on 2 of my 3 receivers.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I've reported this several times, but will do so again. If you leave the unit (HR20-700) on one channel (live) for an extended period without using the remote, the unit will dump the live buffer when the show changes for no reason. This happens even if no recordings are taking place. if you happen to be behind live, you are SOL as the buffer dumps and it puts you at the beginning of the new show. you can not rewind since there is no buffer. You can always tell this has happened even if you are caught up if you see the channel banner pop up for no reason at the beginning of a new show. I suspect this is some sort of bug with DP even though I don't have it enabled. This is repeatable on multiple HR20-700s although there is no specific pattern other than needing to leave it on one channel and not use the remote.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

For the past week, my HR21-100 has been rebooting once a day. It took me a few days to catch on to what was happening, I'd find the blue lights on every morning when I knew I turned it off, but it finally interrupted a daytime recording on Tuesday. Now in the past hour, it's rebooted twice, yay.

So I of course came here to look for tips on what to check, but checked this thread first, so now I don't know if I should try anything. It's late, I'll wait until tomorrow.

I've also noticed the audio from my center channel has been staticy/distorted for a few weeks, possibly since the last update. Haven't spent the time to see if it's the dvr or something else like the audio switcher or sound system.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Earlier this week I set a manual (VCR timer) recording for channel 603 SD for Wednesday at 7 pm to run for four hours. I got home at about 8:30 pm and turned on the TV. The box had been left on 603 SD from a few nights ago. There was a frozen image on the screen of the show preceding the hockey game. The progress bar was orange and showed the correct amount of elapsed time. The indicator was pointing to the beginning of the recording. I could not FF at all, the screen still had the frozen image.

I opened up the recording list and tried to play it from there. The screen turned gray (my selected pillar color) and the progress bar looked right except for the starting point of being -34 minutes. Using FF just brings up the keep/delete prompt. 

I stopped the recording and changed channels up then down and the channel tuned fine. I was able to record the remainder of the event.



HR21-200 (HR21Pro) connected to TV via component video
SL3 with a WB68 multiswitch
Ethernet connected


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> I have three HR20-700s, all running on 0x3a8. Over the past several weeks I've noticed that all three units have problems with trick play; specifically, severe audio drop outs and/or stuttering video after using the rewind or skip back functions. It seems to have gotten worse recently, to the point that rewinding is completely frustrating. It usually takes a minute or two to get the problems "out of the system," after which things return to normal (until the next time I rewind or skip back).
> 
> As this is happening with all three of my DVRs, I have to think that the problem is systemic. Does anyone know if there's a fix in sight?


Got this on my HR20-700 as well. I noticed it when I was watching the NFL draft last weekend. Would watch ESPN and then double play over to NFLN and skip back or visa versa.


----------



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

Woke up this morning and my HR20-700 DVR Series Manager had NO programs listed to record. I had like 20 shows that were there just yesterday. Why did that happened?

Bummed


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

clcoyle said:


> Woke up this morning and my HR20-700 DVR Series Manager had NO programs listed to record. I had like 20 shows that were there just yesterday. Why did that happen?


The Series Manager sometimes reverts to a previous state, removing new Series Links and re-adding old ones. I've had it happen to me at least three times; each time it reverted to a state from several days before. Last week it happened to me again, running 0x03A8 this time. I don't know why (or even how) it does that.

I reported this issue back in November, with 0x0368 (two NRs ago):
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2271019#post2271019
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2272190#post2272190

By any chance, were all of your 20 or so SLs fairly new?


----------



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> By any chance, were all of your 20 or so SLs fairly new?


No not really, I had College Football Live on 206 set for at least 1yr.

Chris


----------



## AdMaven (Mar 28, 2008)

Playback of "48 Hours" just froze again. Turned off the tv and back on, still frozen. Remote totally useless. Have to wait it out until it decides to play again. 

I did a restart this morning because our guide listings for all SD channels said "to be announced". I have the HR21/200.

Just froze again but only seconds this time, not minutes. I'm at a loss as to what is going on here. Very frustrating.

Also, I've been recording the HBO "Pacific" series and it is only keeping 5 and recording over the first episodes. I changed my record preferences to "all episodes" but it is still only keeping 5 and recording over the earliest ones. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Yesterday both of our remotes (we've got his and hers) froze up and wouldn't control anything on our HR20-700. Mute and volume buttons still worked but that's just a pass-through to the TV set.

Pushed a couple buttons on the front panel with no response either. Eventually I did manage to change channels on the front panel and after that the remotes began working again. I was getting pretty close to an RBR at that point.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

phodg said:


> I had Australian GT Racing on Speed yesterday record on both tuners for some reason. I never scheduled it, and when I tried to delete the scheduled recording it would just reschedule itself immediately. Once the show had recorded, I was able to delete it without any problems.
> Happened on 2 of my 3 receivers.


OK - so now the HR22 in the bedroom still shows Australian GT Racing twice in the "manage recordings" list with a date of 4/26. Even though today is 5/4 and the scheduled recordings after that look correct. I can't delete either of the Australian GT Racing scheduled recordings. They just reappear straight away. Very weird.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

In the To Do List, I saw a first-run series episode (requested by a compound Keyword Autorecord) that wouldn't be recorded even though it could be; it was marked with an (X). Selecting Episode Options, then Record seemed to set the recording, but instead of the (X) changing to an (R) in the To Do List, the episode's entry was simply deleted. Visiting the Guide showed a plain (R) -- not the expected (R)* -- and revisiting the To Do List showed the episode's entry had reappeared, also with an (R).

BTW, it frequently happens that a first-run series episode requested by a compound Keyword Autorecord doesn't get recorded unless you explicitly request it.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

In the Guide, three episodes from three different series (requested by three different compound Keyword Autorecords) conflicted so that only two would be recorded. Rather than reordering the Autorecords in the Series Manager, I chose to stay in the Guide and simply select the episode that wouldn't be recorded and try to set it to record, at the same time cancelling one of the other episodes (Select, Select, Select, Down, [Down,] Select, Select).

I got the "Recording Set" message, but in fact the recording request was *not *honored -- although the cancellation *was *honored. I had to go back through the same process again and request the recording again. The second time through, the recording request was honored.

However, within an hour *the scheduler undid everything*, recording the episode I cancelled instead of the episode I explicitly requested -- evidently because priorities derived from the Series Manager were reapplied, overriding my explicit request.

(I did a test to see if the same problems would occur if the three series were requested by three ordinary Series Links. There were no problems. All these problems arise only with compound Keyword Autorecords, which wouldn't even be necessary if the Series Link limit was, say, 80 instead of 50.)


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Cancelling a series episode requested by a compound Keyword Autorecord doesn't stick; at the last moment, if there's no conflict, the episode gets rescheduled and is recorded -- even if it was previously cancelled twice.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

My HR20-700 will not tuned to off air 11.1, 11.2, 11.3. This stations was digital 55 but, moved back to 11 after analog shut off. A reboot of the box has no effect. I re setup off air a number of times and still will not receive. Had the same problem with my HR21-100 /AM21 but, a rescan go it to come in. No matter what I do can not get it to tune on the HR21-100. On signal strength screen it is 0. All other locals work fine.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> My HR20-700 will not tuned to off air 11.1, 11.2, 11.3. This stations was digital 55 but, moved back to 11 after analog shut off. A reboot of the box has no effect. I re setup off air a number of times and still will not receive. Had the same problem with my HR21-100 /AM21 but, a rescan go it to come in. No matter what I do can not get it to tune on the HR21-100. On signal strength screen it is 0. All other locals work fine.


SOunds like the change in channel wasn't reported to the company that D* gets its info from. As you know, D* only passes on the channels that they get from (I think) Tribune Media Services.

I'd cal the channel and tell them that you can't get it any more because its not in the DirecTV database any longer, since they changed. They should be able to track it down and get it fixed through TMS


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

HR22-100 (2)
Belkin Powerline Gigabit Adapters
While watching an HD recording over MRV, from the bedroom HR22 to the Liv Room HR22, a window popped up and basically said that the network had lost connection and the program was no longer viewable. I did, however, continue to watch the program for 5 minutes more and use trickplay. I only lost it when I clicked "OK" in the popup. Was just some kinda glitch I guess, but it would be nice if the network error popup woulda cleared itself without making me stop, seeing how I did not really lose connection.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

LarryInBrookline said:


> mjterrill, mica and others,
> 
> I have also posted on directv forums aboout this and spent a long time on the phone with Directv trying to find someone who cared. No luck. My dislike for the organization has become intense.
> 
> ...





damart said:


> I am having the same problem here. I have a WD eSata drive as well. Talked to Customer Support this evening and *they are able to revert back to a previous software version, although they were not willing to do so* for me tonight. Perhaps is was a timing issue...
> 
> CSR claims that *their version of the release notes* indicate no changes were made to the external harddrive code.
> 
> I'm hoping a fix is found soon for this, however, according to the CSR, its not on their radar yet as a known issue.


I'm surprised to hear that a CSR could roll you back to a previous version.

WRT the release notes, it seems that the developers keep the CSRs in the dark almost as much as us "beta testers."


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Not possible to 'roll back' to a previous national release.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Not possible to 'roll back' to a previous national release.


"If it could be", the older national has to be in the stream and this means the newer one is still in the staggered rollout stage. Then the CSR would need to remove your receiver from the update list and then manually force an update. Can this be done? :shrug:


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Often the *first *item in the list of "Smart" Search results is discarded each time you select *any *item to explore it.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

The feature that suggests an alternate channel when a live event is blacked out no longer seems to work. 

My case: 668 FSNOHD pretends it's going to show every Sunday Twins game, but something else is always shown instead, while the actual Sunday games are always on 29 WFTC (spot-beamed). WFTC's Twins broadcasts are also in HD, but WFTC always fails to flag them as HD. Several times, this set of circumstances has led me to request a Sunday recording on 668, and the software never makes any suggestion to try and find another showing.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

In keyword searches, NNOT after TTITLE always causes a search to return no results.

Thanks to *Steve *for verifying this bug (parser error).


----------

